# Callaway Diablo Golf Balls



## Redwood (May 11, 2009)

Went to play Sunday amd I realised that I had very few golf balls in my bag, and the way I had been playing in recent rounds, (not played for around three weeks)  I tended to loose about 2 balls per rounds, thought I'd better pick some up.

So, popped into the Pro Shop with a view to trying out the Callaway Diablo, as I'd heard good things about the balls.  Anyway, long story, but I eneded up buying a dozen Z-Star (I'd tried one given to me by my Pro a couple months back and really liked them) and he threw in two free Callaway Diablo balls.

As I'd been hemoraging (sp) balls recently I thought I'd start with the Callies.  From the first drive I knew they were going to be good.  I normally loose balls to the right, with a fade or slice if my swing isn't going well and I'm using quite high spin balls, but from the off these were very straight, even when I expected them to leak right they managed to hold a decent line, which ended with me hitting 7 out of 14 fairways.  Distance was impressive, although I wouldn't say much longer than balls I recently used, such as the Wilson DX2's, but comparable to most balls in that medium price bracket (TM Burner TP's, Srixon AD333 etc...)

Next test, spin from wedges.  I have to say, I don't get excessive amounts of spin off any of my wedges (and I do use the 09 Vokey SM, so should really) but I just don't think my 24 h\cap and pureness of strike get me much action on the greens, which is why I try and play more premium branded balls to get at least some bite on the very firm Bude greens, at the moment.  That said, I think the Callies did spin quite well. I certainly noticed that shots stopped quicker than with, say, the TM Burner TP and Srixon AD333 and a little more than the Wilson DX2.  The ball feels nice and responsive off the face on short 'touch shots' also, and has that soft feel you would associate with premium balls, which makes it very nice to putt with.

The last thing of note, this ball seems to be very durable.  I would say it doesn't scuff as much as other balls in it's price range and I walked off the course yesterday with the same ball I started with, and it looked good as new.  

The one slight reservation I do have is that I'm not overly keen on the Callaway hexagonal dimple pattern, and as with the Wilson DX2, the dimples seem very shallow.  Nothing overly disconcerting, but something to watch out for for those who prefer the more conservative looking ball...  

For those of you who normally play medium price balls, such as TM Burners, Srixon AD333 or Soft feels, or Bridgestone E-series, give them a go.  I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Cheers
Redwood


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2009)

Looks like I will have to give them a try if they compare favourably to the DX2. I for one actually like the shallow dimple design so have no problems there. 

DX2s are on sale at the moment and was going to order a stash so may well stick a box of these on top of the order and see how they go.


----------



## M1tch (May 11, 2009)

i dont know if to get theses or the taylormade burners


----------



## Cernunnos (May 15, 2009)

I liked the old Big Bertha Ball & was impressed with the Hex balls in their other lines, so to have the hex pattern finally in the Big Bertha in the form of the Diablo should be interesting.

TBQH I've got a lot of balls in stock at the moment, but would certainly give these a go on that recommendation.


----------



## Redwood (May 15, 2009)

i dont know if to get theses or the taylormade burners
		
Click to expand...

Mitch,

I've played the Burner TP, but not the Burner.  I did like the Burner TP, and probably stuck with them for about a year, but the Diablo, in my opinion and with my game, is the better ball.


----------



## snake (Jul 25, 2009)

Just started using the diablos, great ball for less the Â£20 a dozen. can get some really good stop with the low irons which really surprised me at that price. Went out and bought 2 dozen that same day. would highly recommend them.


----------

